# Massey Ferguson 165 multipower leak



## Conrod (May 13, 2012)

Hi folks I have a leak on the left hand side of my 165 multipower transmission. I can see a trail of oil from what looks like a brake lever pivot. I noticed my three point linkage arms weren't lifting so well so I investigated. Is there a seal there or have I got another problem? I am about to remove the rods and linkages on the pivot to get a better look.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day conrod 
You dont have to remove the brake rod and lever it has already told you that the seal on the outside or inside brake plate is kapuut stuffed I dont know how mechanically minded or talented you are but to fix you will have to remove the Mudguard,wheel and the axle housing complete from the main transmission casing remove as one unit dont remove the planetary hub separate,there is no need to upset this.
(BEFORE YOU START chock the wheels good and fit wooden wedges between the front axle and the axle housing to stop the tractor from rocking ,You are dealing with heavy machinery here so use an engine lifter or a chainblock capable of lifting 150 lbs or more)
Once you have done this set the assembly upended on a piece of plywood to protect the wheel studs and undo the two countersunk head screws , lift of the brake plate,remove the seal, and resurface the brake surface area on the plate ,use a file no need to use emery cloth you want the surface to be file smooth and flat replace the seal make sure you note which way it goes before removing the old one maybe take pictures for reference .
Next remove the brake expander unit in one piece using a 4 inch angle grinder carefully deglaze the inboard brake surface and clean well, replace the inboard seal, do the same to the brake expander unit ,both sides and replace the brake linings or the complete discs,usually the splines are worn beyond service life, reassemble and adjust the brakes. Warning dont adjust to tight or the brakes will bind and get hot when properly adjusted the pedal should stop about two inches from the footplate.
When you have done all this and feel real good about it DO THE OTHER SIDE .
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## Conrod (May 13, 2012)

G'day Hutch, that is an amazing reply. I should take a photo of the leak so you can confirm that I have informed you of the correct place. The only thing that stops me fixing anything is not having the right tools. I do have a hydraulic engine hoist that lifts 450Kg or 990lbs on full extension much more if I shorten up the working arm. Don't laugh but I am used to working on Mini's....tight spots etc. Many grazed knuckles to show for it. I will come back later when I get home from work. Cheers Kev.


----------



## Conrod (May 13, 2012)

Hutch, I don't seem to be able to get past the upload image dialogue box. It just sits there saying it is uploading the images but never does. maybe the images are too big. No way of knowing is there? Email me at [email protected] and I will reply with the images. Thanks Kev.


----------

